# Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??



## Brassenwürger (21. Oktober 2008)

Moin Leute,

ich denke seit Jahren darüber nach, mir tatsächlich mal so einen Schwimmreifen zu zulegen! Einerseits stehe ich den Dingern äußerst misstrauisch gegenüber, andererseits faszinieren mich doch die Unabhängigkeit und der enorm vergrößerte Aktionsradius, den man mit so einem Teil hat! Nun habe ich aber in einem Punkt noch echte Zweifel: Mit meinen satten 115 Kilo Lebendgewicht und einer Körpergröße von 193cm bin ich ja nun echt kein Wicht, und ich habe ehrlich gesagt etwas Schiß, mich mit meinem fetten Hintern in so ein Gefährt zu schwingen.
Frage: Was trägt so ein Teil überhaupt?? Ich will ja auch nicht absaufen wie die bleierne Ente! Und Schwimmflügel machen auch keinen so professionellen Eindruck....#d
Da ich seit kurzem einen neuen, fahrbaren Untersatz mit Pennmöglichkeit habe, würde ich die Ostsee in nächster Zeit gern öfter heimsuchen, und da ist der Gedanke an ein Belly - Boot bei mir wieder aufgekeimt.
Frage Zwei: Was brauche ich da noch an Zubehör? Flossen ist ja Klar, Wathose ist vorhanden...
Für ein paar ernsthafte Tips wäre ich echt dankbar! Muss doch möglich sein, ein Schwergewicht wie mich Seetauglich zu machen.
(Ehrlich gesagt, widerstrebt mir der Gedanke, in so einem Ding zu sitzen, extrem! Aber Bock hätte ich schon drauf)

Gruß Carsten|wavey:


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

ich denke mit deinen 115kg ist das kein problem-es gibt ja welche die mehr oder weniger auftrieb aufweisen aber das sollte kein problem sein!
Mikefish der hier auch angemeldet ist hat mir erzählt das er auch mal belly gefahren ist und der ist auch nicht der schlankste was jetzt nicht böse gemeint ist und der sagte auch es wäre kein problem gewesen mitm belly zu fahren-der hatte ein togiak oder wie das geschrieben wird!


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

@Karsten
Genau diese Gedanken hab ich auch schon länger und bin vom Lebendgewicht auch nicht weit entfernt.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Bei Raubfisch-shop.de werden max. Gewichte angegeben.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich denke seit Jahren darüber nach, mir tatsächlich mal so einen Schwimmreifen zu zulegen! Einerseits stehe ich den Dingern äußerst misstrauisch gegenüber, andererseits faszinieren mich doch die Unabhängigkeit und der enorm vergrößerte Aktionsradius, den man mit so einem Teil hat! Nun habe ich aber in einem Punkt noch echte Zweifel: Mit meinen satten 115 Kilo Lebendgewicht und einer Körpergröße von 193cm bin ich ja nun echt kein Wicht, und ich habe ehrlich gesagt etwas Schiß, mich mit meinem fetten Hintern in so ein Gefährt zu schwingen.
> Frage: Was trägt so ein Teil überhaupt?? Ich will ja auch nicht absaufen wie die bleierne Ente! Und Schwimmflügel machen auch keinen so professionellen Eindruck....#d
> ...



Hi Carsten,

wie wärs, wenn du dich mal in mein BB setzt und wir schauen mal ob´s geht.

Ich 180 cm bei 110 kg.

was hälst du davon ?!

Achso, bei mir geht´s |bigeyes|supergri|muahah:

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bei Raubfisch-shop.de werden max. Gewichte angegeben.


 
Das werde ich mir doch gleich mal ansehen! Es muss doch auch Belly Boote für dicke geben....#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> 
> wie wärs, wenn du dich mal in mein BB setzt und wir schauen mal ob´s geht.
> 
> ...


 
Gute Idee, und die Tatsache, dass du gerade hier schreibst, sagt mir, dass du bis jetzt noch nicht ersoffen bist! Testen würde ich das ja gern mal! Und vom Gewicht bist du ja von mir auch nicht weit entfernt.#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Also bei 115 kg ist mit Sicherheit noch kein Limit erreicht. Ich trage auch ein kleines Kapfgewicht mit mir rum :r! Ich rate Dir auf jeden Fall eine Schwimmweste zu tragen, einen Klappanker mit ausreichend Leine dabei zu haben und die Schwimmflossen mit einem Band um die Knöchel zu sichern!!! Ich hab gehört, dass es Pflicht ist oder werden soll, ein Blinklicht für die Kopfbedeckung zu tragen. Die Dinger kosten aber 80€! Die ersten Male solltest Du nicht alleine los! Nimm ein Handy mit, wo die Nummer der Seerettung eingespeichert ist!!! Die Ostsee ist kein Teich. Ich musste das auch schon oft erfahren. Ich musste mich einmal von einem Kleinboot mit ner Leine an Land bringen lassen, da der Wind so stark ablandig wurde, so dass es mir nicht mehr möglich war, aus eigener Kraft reinzukommen!!! Immer, bevor Du los willst, den Wetterbericht für den jeweiligen Zielstrand anschauen gaaaanz wichtig!!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Und vom Gewicht bist du ja von mir auch nicht weit entfernt.#6



... must ja nicht gleich persönlich werden ... #t|supergri:m

Sach an, wann und wo?

LG Stephan #h

Bellyfahren mein ich ... |kopfkrat#6


----------



## macmarco (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Hab zur Not auch noch ein anderes BB was du testen könntest, also hast du schon mal 2 Modelle...:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Hier ist er endlich, der kleine Speckithread...

Nein im Ernst, was du noch brauchst ist eine 2,10m Rute, die hast du vermutlich und eine passende 2500 Rolle.

Als Sicherheitsequipment benötigst du einen Anker und eine Schwimmweste. Der Anker ist unerläßlich, weil er dir Pausen ermöglicht, die man mitunter gut gebrauchen kann. Es reicht ein 750g Klappanker mit am besten 30m 4-5mm Ankerleine. Kostenpunkt 10€. Die Schwimmweste kann, muss aber nicht automatisch sein. Ich empfehle dir vielleicht erstmal mit ein paar Leuten loszuziehen, dass hilft ungemein.

Gruß Uli


----------



## macmarco (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Sach an, wann und wo?
> 
> LG Stephan #h
> 
> Bellyfahren mein ich ... |kopfkrat#6


Was machst du eigentlich Samstag, will mit demm BB raus... kommste mit?


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> ... must ja nicht gleich persönlich werden ... #t|supergri:m
> 
> Sach an, wann und wo?
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe eventuell geplant, dieses Wochenende endlich mal wieder zum Brandungsangeln nach Fehmarn zu düsen. Ausprobieren würde ich das mit dem Belly ja gern mal, bevor ich mir so ein Selbstmordgerät zulege. Zumal ich da null Erfahrung mit habe und Wasser mir nur sympatisch ist, solange Fische drin sind und ich festen Boden unter den Füßen habe. Aber Versuch macht halt klug....#6
Irgendwie hätte ich echt Lust, das mal zu testen....|rolleyes


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



macmarco schrieb:


> Was machst du eigentlich Samstag, will mit demm BB raus... kommste mit?



OT an:
Würde gerne, aber Arbeitsdienst für´n Angelverein.

OT aus #q

@ Ulli:

Wie "Speckithread" ? - und das vom "Master of Spanferkel" |supergri|supergri|supergri

Grüssung ins Dingenskirchensviertel |kopfkrat#g

Würde gerne mal deine "Blogs" lesen - meinst da geht was ?#t

Grüß Stephan


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> @ Ulli:
> 
> Wie "Speckithread" ? - und das vom "Master of Spanferkel" |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
Der "Hungerhaken" hat ja auch gut reden, Gewichtsprobleme hat er keine, zumindestens nicht nach oben...

Aber das mit dem Anker ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Tip. Daran hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Und Schwimmweste ist auch gut, ich will mir für Norge sowieso noch eine zulegen...#6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Du hast Post ....

Gruß Stephan


----------



## macmarco (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich habe eventuell geplant, dieses Wochenende endlich mal wieder zum Brandungsangeln nach Fehmarn zu düsen. Ausprobieren würde ich das mit dem Belly ja gern mal, bevor ich mir so ein Selbstmordgerät zulege. Zumal ich da null Erfahrung mit habe und Wasser mir nur sympatisch ist, solange Fische drin sind und ich festen Boden unter den Füßen habe. Aber Versuch macht halt klug....#6
> Irgendwie hätte ich echt Lust, das mal zu testen....|rolleyes


Wenn du magst, dann treffen wir uns am Samstag in Dahme (wenn du eh nach Fehmarn willst) und ich nehme das 2te BB mit und dann gehts los ...

(Mach auch keine Bilder  )


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Also bei 115 kg ist mit Sicherheit noch kein Limit erreicht. Ich trage auch ein kleines Kapfgewicht mit mir rum :r! Ich rate Dir auf jeden Fall eine Schwimmweste zu tragen, einen Klappanker mit ausreichend Leine dabei zu haben und die Schwimmflossen mit einem Band um die Knöchel zu sichern!!! Ich hab gehört, dass es Pflicht ist oder werden soll, ein Blinklicht für die Kopfbedeckung zu tragen. Die Dinger kosten aber 80€! Die ersten Male solltest Du nicht alleine los! Nimm ein Handy mit, wo die Nummer der Seerettung eingespeichert ist!!! Die Ostsee ist kein Teich. Ich musste das auch schon oft erfahren. Ich musste mich einmal von einem Kleinboot mit ner Leine an Land bringen lassen, da der Wind so stark ablandig wurde, so dass es mir nicht mehr möglich war, aus eigener Kraft reinzukommen!!! Immer, bevor Du los willst, den Wetterbericht für den jeweiligen Zielstrand anschauen gaaaanz wichtig!!!



Nicht überlesen! |supergri#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> @ Ulli:
> 
> Wie "Speckithread" ? - und das vom "Master of Spanferkel" |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> ...




Ich sage sowas nur, wenn die Leute es abkönnen, meine Blogs müsstest du lesen können...


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Moin Moin ,
hab den Spitznamen " Der Wal aus Eutin" und schaffe die 115 kg locker |supergri . Hab ein RT V Belly Boot und das trägt mich locker |supergri . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Nicht überlesen! |supergri#h


 
Nein...habe ich nicht!#6
Ich ziehe mir hier alles sehr aufmerksam rein, schließlich will ich ja auch nicht aufgedunsen und von Möven zerhackt wieder an´s Ufer kommen...


----------



## macmarco (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> hab den Spitznamen " Der Wal aus Eutin" und schaffe die 115 kg locker |supergri . Hab ein RT V Belly Boot und das trägt mich locker |supergri .


Früher..und nun??? *duckundwech*


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Früher..und nun??? *duckundwech*



lauf Marco lauf gaaaanz schnell |supergri|supergri und verstecke Dich 

Micha


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> hab den Spitznamen " Der Wal aus Eutin" und schaffe die 115 kg locker |supergri . Hab ein RT V Belly Boot und das trägt mich locker |supergri .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 
Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an! Scheint so, dass es auch für uns Schwergewichtsangler passende fahrbare Untersätze gibt...#6
Wie ist das denn mit den Flossen? Zu allem Überfluss habe ich auch noch Schuhgröße 46/47...|kopfkrat
Ist das ´ne Einheitsgröße....#c?


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Moin Moin ,


Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an! Scheint so, dass es auch für uns Schwergewichtsangler passende fahrbare Untersätze gibt...#6
> Wie ist das denn mit den Flossen? Zu allem Überfluss habe ich auch noch Schuhgröße 46/47...|kopfkrat
> Ist das ´ne Einheitsgröße....#c?


hab normal nur Schuhgröße 43/44 als in der Wathose ne 45/46 da passt es mit den Flossen . Wie das bei Deiner Größe aussieht kann ich nicht sagen . Marco und Stephan haben glaube ich , die gleichen Flossen wie ich . Schätze mal das Du mit den Beiden mal ein BB Test machen wirst und da auch die Flossen testen . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich sage sowas nur, wenn die Leute es abkönnen, meine Blogs müsstest du lesen können...



Ja klappt, 

Danke !!!

LG Stephan #h


----------



## goeddoek (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an! Scheint so, dass es auch für uns Schwergewichtsangler passende fahrbare Untersätze gibt...#6
> Wie ist das denn mit den Flossen? Zu allem Überfluss habe ich auch noch Schuhgröße 46/47...|kopfkrat
> Ist das ´ne Einheitsgröße....#c?



Tja - Gewicht stimmt, Schuhgröße stimmt - willst Du nicht mal meine Ausrüstung testen ? #h

Ich würde das Gerödel nicht gern nach Fehmarn schaffen. Aber wenn Du das Geld für'n Tagesticket übrig hast, hol ich Dich von der Fähre ab und bring Dich wieder hin. Darfst dann sogar als "Alte Naive" mein Kayak fahren #h:m

Villeicht schaffen wir's ja sogar zu 'nem kleinen Spontantreffen mit ein paar mehr Leuten :l

Was sagt die "Groß Grönau Connection" ? |kopfkrat#h


----------



## zanderzahn (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

...ich dachte ich bin allein...

und könnte nie mit nem bellyboat fahren!!!

scheint aber doch dinger zu geben, die etwas stabilere angler transportieren können - werde diesen thread weiter verfolgen... bitte um erfahrungsberichte!!!

war bis jetzt abgeschreckt weil ich ca 100kg auf die waage bringe und dachte da hilft kein bellyboat...


----------



## Zanderlui (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an! Scheint so, dass es auch für uns Schwergewichtsangler passende fahrbare Untersätze gibt...#6
> Wie ist das denn mit den Flossen? Zu allem Überfluss habe ich auch noch Schuhgröße 46/47...|kopfkrat
> Ist das ´ne Einheitsgröße....#c?


 
bei der schuhgröße entfallen die flossen!!!!:q:q


----------



## GuidoOo (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Moin,
wollte auch gern mal wissen, welche Flossen ihr habt.goeddoek und co =)am besten sogar mit link!?

Hab nämlich auch Schuhgröße 47 in meiner Büx und die hat LEIDER keine Füßlinge.


----------



## macmarco (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Das mit den Flossen ist gaaaaanz einfach.... 
Geht einfach in einen Tauchenladen und besorgt euch die dort... 
Die Flossen habe eigtl. in der Regel keine bestimmten Schuhgrößen. Meine Flossen gehen von 43 bis 47, also verstellbar, kein Problem.:m
So ein BB kann sehr viel ab Gewichtsmäßig. Meine Wenigkeit hatte bein der Anschaffung ein Gewicht von 100 KG und es gab keinerlei Probleme. 
Also ihr müsst euch echt keine Sorgen machen


----------



## macmarco (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Villeicht schaffen wir's ja sogar zu 'nem kleinen Spontantreffen mit ein paar mehr Leuten :l
> 
> Was sagt die "Groß Grönau Connection" ? |kopfkrat#h



Dieses WE? das komplette???  Oder nur einen Tag? Dann mit dem BB oder Fusslfischen???
(sooooo viele Fragen auf einmal |uhoh


----------



## goeddoek (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dieses WE? Wieso nicht?
> das komplette??? Oder nur einen Tag? Wie ihr es wünscht #h|supergri
> 
> Dann mit dem BB oder Fusslfischen??? Von mir aus auch Beides
> (sooooo viele Fragen auf einmal |uhoh



Fischt Du denn überhaupt noch mit dem BB |kopfkrat |supergri|supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich denke seit Jahren darüber nach, mir tatsächlich mal so einen Schwimmreifen zu zulegen! Einerseits stehe ich den Dingern äußerst misstrauisch gegenüber, andererseits faszinieren mich doch die Unabhängigkeit und der enorm vergrößerte Aktionsradius, den man mit so einem Teil hat! Nun habe ich aber in einem Punkt noch echte Zweifel: Mit meinen satten 115 Kilo Lebendgewicht und einer Körpergröße von 193cm bin ich ja nun echt kein Wicht, und ich habe ehrlich gesagt etwas Schiß, mich mit meinem fetten Hintern in so ein Gefährt zu schwingen.
> Frage: Was trägt so ein Teil überhaupt?? Ich will ja auch nicht absaufen wie die bleierne Ente! Und Schwimmflügel machen auch keinen so professionellen Eindruck....#d
> ...




Mööönsch... keine Panik, schau auf mein Avatar und Du weißt, daß Bellyboote auch "uns" tragen  ich weiß, die Zottelfrisur wiegt nix... aber der Rest ... 

Das Togiak z.B. ist mit 175kg Tragkraft angegeben, da kannst Du noch genug Verpflegung mitnehmen ohne unterwegs hungern zu müssen 

Und jetzt ran an den "Speck" :vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Mööönsch... keine Panik, schau auf mein Avatar und Du weißt, daß Bellyboote auch "uns" tragen  ich weiß, die Zottelfrisur wiegt nix... aber der Rest ...
> 
> Das Togiak z.B. ist mit 175kg Tragkraft angegeben, da kannst Du noch genug Verpflegung mitnehmen ohne unterwegs hungern zu müssen
> 
> Und jetzt ran an den "Speck" :vik:


 
Moin,

da hast du wohl recht, so ganz zierlich siehst du ja auch nicht aus|rolleyes Und was deine Mähne angeht: Einen Yeti im Schwimmreifen sieht man ja auch nicht alle Tage. Ich hatte früher übrigens mal die gleiche Frisur....#6
Momentan stelle ich fest, dass diese Belly - Dinger scheinbar mehr tragen, als man ihnen ansieht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man damit eine Menge Spaß haben kann. Die einzigen Faktoren, die mich die letzten Jahre dran gehindert haben sind folgende: Ich kann (fast) nicht schwimmen, habe panische Angst vor Wasser, wenn ich keinen Boden mehr unter den Füßen habe und alles, was kleiner wie eine Dieselschnecke ist, ist in meinen Augen nicht schwimmfähig....|rolleyes
Aber vielleicht werde ich dieses Wochenende eines Besseren belehrt...


----------



## macmarco (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Fischt Du denn überhaupt noch mit dem BB |kopfkrat |supergri|supergri


Wiesooooooo??? Weißt du was , was isch net weiß??


----------



## goeddoek (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wiesooooooo??? Weißt du was , was isch net weiß??



Nee - dachte nur, Du wärst gänzlich in die "Fly-only-Fraktion" gewechselt |supergri|supergri


----------



## zanderzahn (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

@
Steffen23769 

und du hast ein sicheres gefühl wenn du mit deinem bellyboat rausfährst...???

BITTE nicht persönlich nehmen... !!!

...kann man mit flossen gut steuern und das rettende festland immer wieder erreichen??? - oder besser nen anker an land legen??? - bei 100kg festgewicht hab ich schon ein bischen angst... was muss ich noch beachten bei einem eventuellen bellyboat ausritt auf die ostsee (ist ja kein ententeich...)

gruss der zanderzahn!


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Das sind ja eine Menge Fragen in nur einem Posting.

Der Reihe nach...





zanderzahn schrieb:


> @
> Steffen23769
> 
> und du hast ein sicheres gefühl wenn du mit deinem bellyboat rausfährst...???


 
Steffen ja, aber wir nicht.|supergri Scherz. Man sollte gerade die ersten Male mit erfahrenen Leuten rausfahren. Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich und wenn man nur durch einen Gummischlauch über 5-10m tiefen Wasser gehalten wird, paddelt man nur raus, wenn man sich siche fühlt.




> ...kann man mit flossen gut steuern???


 
Ja kann man. Allerdings können Wind und Strömung verhindern, dass man dorthin kommt wohin man will.




> ...kann man das rettende festland immer wieder erreichen???


 
Siehe oben, sicherlich in den allermeisten Fällen. Es sind auch durchaus Fälle bekannt, in denen BBs in Seenot geraten sind.




> oder besser nen anker an land legen???


 
Ein Anker am Ufer ist wohl ziemlich kontraproduktiv. Man will ja raus und ein Anker am Ufer verhindert das zuverlässig.

Ein Anker im Boot ist äusserst wichtig, denn wenn man mal abgetrieben wird, kann man zumindest an Ort und Stelle bleiben und muss sich nicht in Dänemark oder Schweden antreiben lassen und möglicherweise ein total überteuertes Ferienhaus mieten.

Ein häufig empfohlenes Hilfsmittel ist ein Handy mit Waponummer, allerdings ist dieses ziemlich anfällig gegen Feuchtigkeit und man hat an der Küste auch öfter mal keinen Empfang. Ein gutes altes Signalmittel ist eine Trillerpfeife mit der man Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen kann.

BB-Fahren ist sicher nichts für ängstliche Naturen, aber auch nichts für waghalsige Spieler.

Uli


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> und du hast ein sicheres gefühl wenn du mit deinem bellyboat rausfährst...???
> 
> BITTE nicht persönlich nehmen... !!!



Ich hab ein dickes Fell  ist quasi wörtlich zu nehmen 

Um Deine Frage zu beantworten...

NEIN, in meinem momentanen Belly fühle ich mich nicht sicher und ich traue mich aus genau diesem Grunde nicht so weit raus wie Uli (Sundvogel), das hat zur Folge, daß Uli 3 Dorsche fängt, wärend ich mich mit kleinen Hornhechtschniepeln ärgere 

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich habe ein Ron Thomsen Nachbau, qualitativ bin ich sehr zufrieden, es stört mich nur ungemein die Tatsache, daß ich nur zwei Luftkammern habe...

Eine sehr große, eben der "Ring" und eine aufblasbare Rückenlehne.

Sollte mir nun der "Ring" platzen, bleibt mir ein kleines Stück Rückenlehne um Mich über Wasser zu halten...

Das Größenverhältnis der Luftkammern liegt geschätzt bei ca. 90% Ring und 10% Lehne.

Wenn ich dann schwimmend mit 10% Belly statt 200 - 300m, welche ich mit Wathose etc. noch schaffen kann ohne unterwegs zu unterkühlen und abzusaufen, 400 - 500m draußen bin, beschleicht mich ein sehr ungutes Gefühl...

Mit einem Togiak oder ähnlichen Booten hat es zwei gleich große Luftkammern, sollte Dir also eine wegplatzen, hast Du nur 50% Auftrieb verloren... Der Effekt ist zwar minimal, denn auch mit einem "halben Togiak" mußt du schwimmen und unterkühlst aber es fährt doch ein besseres Gefühl mit
Ich weiß, das sind jetzt alles nur Zahlen aber Du mußt auch ein sicheres Gefühl  und Vertrauen zu Deinem Belly haben






sundvogel schrieb:


> Steffen ja, aber wir nicht.|supergri Scherz.


Laß den "Scherz" weg Uli, ich seh' doch jedesmal Dein besorgtes Gesicht, wenn wir zusammen rauspaddeln und nachdem wir gestern Abend unsere Finanzen überprüft haben, habe ich noch gestern ein Togiak geordert :vik:






sundvogel schrieb:


> Das sind ja eine Menge Fragen in nur einem Posting.
> 
> Der Reihe nach...
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur uneingeschränkt zustimmen.

@Zanderzahn:
man kann sich auch zuviele Sorgen machen, geh einfach mal unvoreingenommen an die Sache ran.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Ich denke auch man sollte sich da rantasten.
Spricht ja auch nix dagegen, erstmal im Süsswasser aufem Dorfteich anzufangen.
Meine Intention zum Belly resultiert sowieso daraus, daß ich einige enorm "fischige" Riffe lieber von der Aussenseite, als von der Mitte des Riffs als Fussgänger befischen will.

Erstmal sollte das weniger Hänger bedeuten, mehr Flexibilität bei erhöhtem Wasserstand und entspannteres Fischen.

Hier kommt man im Normalfall so 20 bis 50 Mtr. von einem Bereich weg, in dem man stehen kann.
Das halte ich mit ner anständigen Schwimmweste für ein sehr überschaubares Risiko.
Vielleicht ungefährlicher als das Rumkraxeln auf sonem Riff zu Fuss.


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Wenn das klar geht, werde ich mich vielleicht am Sonntag zum ersten Mal in so ein Ding setzen! Da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt!
Nur zur Information: Solltet Ihr ab dem Wochenende nie wieder was von mir hören, na ja, dann ist wohl was nicht ganz glatt gelaufen.|rolleyes
Meine Begleiter sollten sich dann die GPS - Koordinaten merken, ich gebe sicher ein erstklassiges Wrack ab...#6

Ein bisschen Bammel habe ich aber schon....#t


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Vielleicht könntest du auch morgen mit, Steffen hat ein neues und ich fahre morgen evt....


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntest du auch morgen mit, Steffen hat ein neues und ich fahre morgen evt....


 
Morgen will ich erst einmal in die Brandung, schön gemütlich mit einem kleinen Grill, Würstchen und diversen Bieren...
Vielleicht nach Altenteil oder Teichhof oder sonstwo.
Ganz entspannt halt....#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

 ... ganz entspannt... die Ruhe vor dem Sturm, ganz allein in einem kleinen Gummischlauch in den tosenden Wogen des Ozeans


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ... ganz entspannt... die Ruhe vor dem Sturm, ganz allein in einem kleinen Gummischlauch in den tosenden Wogen des Ozeans


 
Genau, mentale Vorbereitung auf mein Ende! Bis ich die Knicklichter doppelt sehe! Sollte jemandem eine verwirrte, schwer alkoholisierte Gestalt am Strand begegnen - das bin ich....:m So´n dicker Typ mit Wathose....|rolleyes


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Gummientenalarm


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Gummientenalarm


 
Hey Peter,

lieber ´nen Gummiring um den Bauch als ein Gummidingsbums in der Hose....#h

Ich hoffe nur, du fährst mich mit deinem Schlitten nicht über den Haufen, wenn ich da so arglos gen Bornholm treibe....|supergri


----------



## MFT Sutje (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Du hast ja meine Nummer und die kann Leben retten 

Hatte ich dir nicht mal von meinen BB Exkursionen erzählt?
Bin da ja noch nen Tacken höher und nen Tacken schwerer als du und ich hatte da mit dem Trout Unlimitet Kenebeck kein Problem mit,so mit der Tragkraft.
Aber es war nicht mein Ding,lieber ein vernünftiges Boot oder Schlauchboot,aber kein BB mehr.

Aber wenn du Sonntag sowas vor hast,Petri Heil und Pack dein Handy in Ziplock Beutel ein.Flossen sichern,Anker,Schwimmweste und nen heißen Fliedergrok am Auto.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Brassenwürger:
wo willst denn Sonntag los mit dem Belly? Auch Fehmarn?


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> ich gebe sicher ein erstklassiges Wrack ab...#6




Bist Du das nicht jetzt schon??? 



































































Duck und wech...


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Bin da ja noch nen Tacken höher und nen Tacken schwerer als du und ich hatte da mit dem Trout Unlimitet Kenebeck kein Problem.


 
Gewichtsmässig schlage ich dich wohl noch um 5-10 Kilo, ist ja aber auch egal! Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir so`n Belly selbst zu bauen, aus Treckerreifen, Baustahlmatten und mit 2x 150 PS hinter...
Halterungen für die Thermobuddeln mit dem Grog sind natürlich fest eingeplant. :vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Brassenwürger:
> wo willst denn Sonntag los mit dem Belly? Auch Fehmarn?


 
Neee, ich bin wohl in Pelzerhaken...zum Stapellauf#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> wenn ich da so arglos gen Bornholm treibe....|supergri



Bei den vorherrschenden Winden kommt Bornholm hin 

btw. Zum Belly testen wäre Samstag besser als Sonntag... rein wettermäßig gesehen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Bist Du das nicht jetzt schon???
> Duck und wech...


 
Ach, das geht noch, auch wenn ich wie eine Ruine aussehe und wie schon länger tot rieche....
Den ollen Würger bringt so schnell nix um....#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Gewichtsmässig schlage ich dich wohl noch um 5-10 Kilo, ist ja aber auch egal! Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir so`n Belly selbst zu bauen, aus Treckerreifen, Baustahlmatten und mit 2x 150 PS hinter...
> Halterungen für die Thermobuddeln mit dem Grog sind natürlich fest eingeplant. :vik:



Er nu' wieder


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ach, das geht noch, auch wenn ich wie eine Ruine aussehe und wie schon länger tot rieche....
> Den ollen Würger bringt so schnell nix um....#6



Du bist ne Marke, bei Deinen Beiträgen hau ich mich permanent vor Lachen in den Dreck


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Du bist ne Marke, bei Deinen Beiträgen hau ich mich permanent vor Lachen in den Dreck


 
Wenigstens einer, der noch was zu lachen hat, ich sehe mich schon vor Angst eingenässt triefend und frierend und mit Quallen im Haar am Ostseestrand stehen....|bigeyes
Solange keiner Bilder von dem Desaster macht, kann ich aber auch damit noch gut leben....


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Komisch, das gleiche Bild habe ich auch die ganze Zeit vor Augen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Moinsen Brassenwürger...
Gib Laut von Dir, wenn Du es überlebt hast heute #h


Ich glaub notfalls gäbe es auch auf Bornholm ein Internetcafé


----------



## zanderzahn (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

...da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf den nächsten artikel vom brassenwürger!!! 

- mal am rande dieser diskussion: lohnt sich ein BB überhaupt??? kommt man damit tagsüber wirklich in den bereich in dem die dorsche stehen (ostsee???)

kleine dorsche bis 60cm kann man auch nachts prima in der brandung fangen... wenn auflandiger wind und brandung da ist...

...oder ist es einfach der nervenkitzel mit sonem ding gegen die see anzutreten???

nicht falsch verstehen: will nicht unbedingt fangen - der weg ist das ziel - aber es sollte schon die chancen steigern...


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Moinsen #h

naja, Du kommst an den meisten Stränden locker auf 6 - 8m Wasser unter Deinem Ar...  Das reicht normalerweise um auch tagsüber Dorsche zu fangen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Moin Moin ,


zanderzahn schrieb:


> - mal am rande dieser diskussion: lohnt sich ein BB überhaupt??? kommt man damit tagsüber wirklich in den bereich in dem die dorsche stehen (ostsee???)
> 
> nicht falsch verstehen: will nicht unbedingt fangen - der weg ist das ziel - aber es sollte schon die chancen steigern...



klares *JAAAA* es lohnt sich :q . Wie unser Insel Hesse |supergri schon geschrieben hat biste an den meisten Stränden schnell auf 6 + m Wassertiefe ohne gleich bis zum Horizont paddeln zu müssen . Da haste immer die Möglichkeit Leo´s und Co zu verhaften . Kann Dir auch ein gutes Beispiel geben . Dahme ist ein klasse Strand wo Du in der Dämmerung und Dunkelheit klasse Leo´s vom Strand aus fangen kannst mit der Spinne . Tagsüber eher weniger aber dafür ist dieser Strand tagsüber klasse für BB , kurze Wege zum Fisch . Ich persönlich angel gerne auf Hornis mit dem BB da bin ich IMMER in Wurfweite der Hornis was von Strand nicht immer gegeben ist . Was ich auch schätze am BB ist die Ruhe . Keiner fragt ob du bissig bist und ob der Dorsch ein Butt ist |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Da hat er recht der Micha #h

Gruß gen Eutin ins Silo


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> kleine dorsche bis 60cm kann man auch nachts prima in der brandung fangen... wenn auflandiger wind und brandung da ist...



Brandungsangeln? Falscher Forenbereich... mit dem Bellyboot kannst du deutlich größere Dorsche ganz einfach tagsüber fangen und abends noch deine Freundin beglücken, tiptop.


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> und abends noch deine Freundin beglücken, tiptop.


Hast Du das an dem Abend echt noch gemacht? ich hatte so Pudding in den beinen, da wäre nur noch der "Rittmeister" gegangen  :vik:


----------



## Snake2100 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Tach Zusammen 
Hab eine  frage zu belly boat um damit zuhantieren braucht man keine besonderen erlaubniss?


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Moin Moin ,


Snake2100 schrieb:


> Tach Zusammen
> Hab eine  frage zu belly boat um damit zuhantieren braucht man keine besonderen erlaubniss?



wenn Du meinst ob Du da einen "Führerschein" brauchst , dann nein . Ansonsten ist auf der Ostsee frei nur im Süßwasserbereich , da ist es unterschiedlich . Da darfste nicht überall mit dem Belly Boat paddeln . Da mußte Dich vor Ort erkundigen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Snake2100 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Das ist super danke


----------



## zanderzahn (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

...dann muß ich mir son ding auch besorgen!!! (und das nötige zubehör natürlich auch!)

...will nicht nerven, aber gebt mir doch bitte nochmal ne kaufempfehlung für nen DICKEN (rund 100kg aufwärts...)
hab in diesem thread zwar schon einiges gelesen, wäre aber doch nochmal über eine klare ansage sehr froh: 

- - - bellyboat für angler über 100kg - - - 

- - - wieviele kammern? - - - 

- - - welche flossen (taucherflossen???) - - - 

- - - welche schwimmweste ist empfehlenswert? - - - 

- - - was muss ich sonst noch als anfänger beachten??? - - - 
- - - und: womit angelt ihr auf dem BB ??? - light pilker oder gummifisch??? - - - 

- - - gibts zum BB ne pumpe (kann das ding ja schlecht selber aufblasen - oder?) - - - 

- - - welche wathose brauch ich beim BB angeln??? - - - 


...und am allerwichtigsten: habt ihr was von brassenwürger gehört!!!???


----------



## maki1980 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Ich warte auch schon gespannt auf seinen Bericht.
Entweder er sitz noch am Wasser, er ist abgesoffen, auf halber Strecke nach Schweden oder auf der Heimfahrt mit dem Auto stehen geblieben. Obwohl im schlechtesten Fall sollte man die Strecke auch in vier Tagen zufuß schaffen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## crazyFish (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Mögl. hat ihm das Belly Boat Fahren ja so gut gefallen, dass er immer noch mit einem Sechserhalter Jack Daniels in seinem Bulli am Strand campiert .


----------



## zanderzahn (4. November 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

...hallo brassenwürger...

...noch am filetieren???

- - - wir warten auf deinen bericht!!! - - - 

zanderzahn


----------



## macmarco (4. November 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Er ist wohl Sang- und Klanglos untergegangen


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. November 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

Sorry, aber ich lebe noch! Tut mir ja leid, das ich euch nicht mit irgendwelchen Untergangs - Nachrichten erfreuen kann. BB - Angeln ist ausgefallen wegen ist nicht. Sturm, Regen - alles! Dafür war ich in der Brandung recht erfolgreich. Was das Belly angeht - aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben! Ich bin fest entschlossen....:m

Also, tot bin ich nicht und auch nicht Futter für die Fische...|rolleyes

Der Brassenwürger ist unkaputtbar...#6


----------



## zanderzahn (8. November 2008)

*AW: Was trägt so´n Belly Boot??*

gottseidank...

denn sonst wäre ich nie in son ding gestiegen...

...allerdings werd ich wohl trotzdem deinen ersten BB bericht abwarten...


----------

